# Any where for scans during treatment in ni?



## rascal (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Haven't really posted on this page before as I normally post of the PGD and Guys clinic forum..

I live in NI and am due to start my 2nd cycle of PGD at Guys in London and I am looking to have a scan done locally prior to treatment for womb lining thickness and AFC. In September I got it done in RVH, however I have just phoned them and they said they don't do scans any more unless you are getting treatment there. I have just spoken to  Origin and they are not taking on any people for scans as they are busy. I also phoned the Dundonald consulting rooms and they were not really that helpful as I needed it on a certain day  and could not offer me the Friday, there were to check and haven't got back to me.

I am on short protocol this time and need to have the scan on that particular day.

Can any of you ladies recommend any local clinics that can do the scan, I am willing to travel ? 

Thanks for your help,


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

I def have read that there is somewhere on the Lisburn Road that does private scans. 

Cx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi ,you can get then scans and bloods if necessary done at medical assosiates ,derryvogie av off lisburn rd tele num 02890382202 ,its actually a few of the doctors from the rfc that do the scans before they go into the hospital so expect very early starts this morning I seen Dr Traub at 7.45am   They are usually there mon ,wed and fri but will try and be flexible  You can also use Dr Roberts in Dundonald consulting rooms tele 02890484840.
Hope this helps 
Emma


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I saw a post by one of the girls in the current cyclers thread saying that she was having her scans done in craigavon and she was having her tx in the Lister in London.  Good luck xx


----------



## rascal (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Many thanks for your replies and information. I finally got sorted today and booked in for the 8th June in Medical Associates. They were so helpful. Found it so hard to source a clinic online.
Don't have any idea of the cost though! lol! I'm sure it will be cheaper than flying to London for the day, don't care though as long as I have some follicles in there, hopefully more than last time.

All the best to you all in your treatment! 

JX


----------

